# Is it safe to hang a hammock?



## Ryan522 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello there,

I brought a hammock from a trip from Brazil and I was wondering If I could hang it on those wood beam?









I know that the hanger looks very old and weak, that's why I'm here.
The hammock is designed to hold about 300lbs.. but will those hangers be safe to hold more than that? about 800lbs just to be safe?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Id hang a hammock off of those beams if it were at my house. Id probably use a lag bolt with an eye hook on the end right into the center of that beam. 800 lbs? you planning on having a party in that hammock?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

We need three bits of info to give a good answer:

1. How fat are you?
2. How far would you fall if it broke?
3. Are there any alligators below the hammock?

Sorry, I couldn't help it!

I think it should be just fine. Those joist hangers are super strong!


----------



## Ryan522 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Chris, and I would consider doing some changes, but it's a rented house.

I just need an answer from a specialist saying that it would be safe or not. anyone?


----------



## 1stmistake (Jun 15, 2012)

You'll be putting just part of the load on this hanger, given the beam is also supported at the other end somewhere. Shear strength of a single nail is into the thousands of pounds, and you are very unlikely to put much stress in the direction that would pull them out of the wall. As long as the wood isn't rotten, I'd say you're ready to lounge.


----------



## Ryan522 (Jun 15, 2012)

1. I'm 162 and my wife is 140.. about 300 hahaha…
2. 2 feet? 
3. nope  but it's a rented house.. and the landlord can't tell me if it would be safe or not

Should I just try and see what happens? Is there any way to test those hangers?


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

You could probably find some specs for such bracket on the label in hardware store. But at least replacing nails with screws would help.


----------



## Ryan522 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you 1stmistake !


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Just look on the bright side. 
If the beam gives way and you fall to the ground, that heavy beam falling on your head will make you forget all about the pain in your backside.


----------



## Ryan522 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Viktor, that's a really good idea !


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i think youre good to go, youd have to pull out 8 nails taht im asssuming are about 2 1/2", if it were to go it would be a slow and gradual thing so youd see the nails pulling out.

For the rest of the group in terms on shear strength i always thought nails were better than screws?


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

For once I'm going to beg to differ a bit with Viktor. Not all screws are suitable for structural applications and would violate building codes if used on that bracket. At least that is my understanding. The big-box stores carry Simpson Strong-Tie products, and they have nails and screws specifically designed for these kinds of applications.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe if you posted a photo of yourself and your wife we could tell you for sure. 

Just keep a cell phone in your pocket. If you fall, call 911. I called them yesterday when McDonalds messed up my order. They were very helpful.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know about building codes, but obviously you need to use appropriate screws (not drywall screws). I don't trust nails because they loosen over time. The reason this topic attracted my attention in the first place is because recently I was replacing similar bracket on a very similar beam that was even less exposed to the elements for +15 years. I could easily pull the nails with pliers with one hand.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Well you could get some maple rod and weld it to the house. 
I could not tell you if it was safe because if you fell down you could sue me.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Those hangers are designed to carry vertical, dead loads. If nailed correctly, it would probably be fine, but I sure wouldn't bet much on them standing up to an oscillating live load (i.e. actually swinging in the hammock).


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Saw says they are designed to carry "dead loads". But you might want to use it when you're alive…


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Why not just buy a free-standing hammock stand? Then it does not impact on the house and it can be moved elsewhere in the house or garden or even to another house if and when you move.

Unfortunately, such stands are metal, which is a pity for a woodwork site.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

It will hold fine -
Remember you are not going to be bending the joist hangers (not much force needed)
For you to fall you are talking about "pulling the hanger apart" which takes a LOT of force.

e.g. I can easily break a 2 inch wide strip of 1/8 plywood in half.
However I don't have enough power in the ol' guns to grab an end in each hand and PULL it in two.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Those Joist hangers are fine for that kind of load. The nails they are put in with are specially hardened and larger in diameter than regular nails. They are called rico nails or joist hanger nails. If the wood is in good shape I don't see why you couldn't hang a hammock from it.


----------



## ChrisFranklin (May 28, 2012)

I would shove a little spackle in that gap at the top. When it dried, I'd fill any cracks in the spackle, and repeat until it all dries crack free. Then I'd hang the hammock and sit in it, and then I'd check the spackle. Then I'd bounce in the hammock and check again. Then I'd get my sweetie and we'd both sit in it. Then we'd - er - test it in various ways. Each time I'd keep checking that spackle for new cracks that didn't close up. Pretty soon I'd be confident it wasn't going anywhere. Or I'd be thinking about adding some toe screws to the joint.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd hang it from the beams if that is the only option you have. All those nails in there should hold the shear force.
..............Jim


----------

